
Dogs Can Shake 70% of the Water from Their Fur in 4 Seconds - bostonvaulter2
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/science-dogs-can-shake-70-of-the-water-from-their-fur-in-4-seconds-heres-how/261191/
======
ColinWright
I posted effectively the same story from a different source two weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4385352>

No upvotes, no comments. I wonder if this title will fare better. It's all in
the title, timing, and toss-of-the-coin.

